# Guys im recovering :)



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

Just thought I'd let you guys know im starting to recover to give you some hope. After two months of this I'm finally starting to gain reality. I still have dp in the morning, and still have the "off" feeling, still have brain fog but i know longer feel really unreal. It just seems to be fading even though ive been focusing on it a bit lately, but im no longer empty or depressed. Right now im on citalopram 20mg, because my depression got to much to handle, and my anxiety. Even if it comes back in intensity i guess im just going to try and not let it effect my life. Seriously guys you can recover. Things ive been doing lately include, going to college, out with freinds which is new to me cause i used to hate being too far from home just in case i collapsed and died, and going to a football match, where there was 1600 fans lol. I cant really give you any tips because its just fading on its own, but i know before i convinced myself i didnt have dp/dr and i just got in with life and it seemed to fade. Im going to make some lifestyle changed which include quiting smoking, quiting caffeine etc.

Just thought id give you guys a heads up. This truely brought me down to the lowest point in my life. I got so anxious at one point when i was out having a cig in the garden in the night i thought i was having a hallucination, it was the rain and the light shinning on it. Shows how panicky i am right? Just hang in there guys.


----------

